# Links > Tutorials >  Παρουσιαση για 802.11b

## Mazerius

Χαιρετε,

Εχω μια παρουσιαση για το προτυπο 802.11b στο πανεπιστιμιο. Απλα ηθελα να ρωτισω αν ξερετε καποιες σελιδες με στοιχεια για το προτυπο αυτο και για την αναπτυξη του.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## proxenos

http://www.ieee802.org

http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tou ... eless.html

http://www.seattlewireless.com

----------


## Ifaistos

Εαν υπάρχει δυνατότητα, αφού τελειώσεις με τις υποχρεώσεις σου στα Πανεπιστήμιο, μήπως θα μπορούσες να την κάνεις post και στο forum ώστε να συγκεντρωθεί υλικό για μελλοντική χρήση ;

----------


## ngia

Δυο κείμενα στα ελληνικά που ίσως σε βοηθήσουν. Προσπάθησε να χτίσεις πάνω στη δομή του .zip (θέλει ρετουσάρισμα και προσθήκες)

----------


## Mazerius

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

Η εργασία πηγαίνει πολύ καλά. Μόλις την τελειώσω θα την κάνω public μαζί με την παρουσίαση για οποίον στο μέλλον έχει κάτι παρόμοιο.

----------


## Mazerius

Καλημέρα παιδια.

Η εργασια τελείωσε οπότε την κάνω upload μαζι με την παρουσίαση. Δεν ειναι κάτι εξεζητιμένο αλλα ελπίζω να βοηθήσει τους πρωτοετείς φοιτητές.

Η εργασία θέλει προσθήκες αν κάνετε μόνοι σας εργασια πάνω στο θέμα. Εμεις ειμασταν συνολο 3 ατομα που ειχαν για wireless γι'αυτο δεν εχει η εργασια αναλυτικές πληροφοριες για το Data link Layer.

Anyway THX ολους για την βοήθεια.

----------


## bchris

Eyge!

Good job.

 ::

----------


## dalton

Πάρτε και την δικιά μου είναι λίγο απλή αλλά ίσως βοηθήσει κανεναν

----------


## antony

Χαίρεται,

στο ftp://awmn:[email protected]/upload/broadband.zip υπάρχει μια

εργασία που είχα κάνει πέρυσι, για ένα μάθημα του μεταπτυχιακού

ΡΑΔΙΟΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ/ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗΣ, με θέμα "ΕΥΡΥΖΩΝΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ

ΣΕ ΜΗ ΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΕΣ".


Πρώτο μου post...οπότε, μάλλον, είναι κατάλληλο να συστηθώ :

Αντώνης Παπαγεωργίου
Φυσικός - Ραδιοηλεκτρολόγος

----------

